# Ultra High Tech Incubator



## summerland (May 18, 2005)

my first attempt at posting an image.... here goes nothing...


----------



## Rick (May 18, 2005)

That doesn't really give them much room to hatch. And you have two ooths in there.


----------



## summerland (May 18, 2005)

How much room do they need to hatch then? I don't expect all of my ooths to be viable. I was my intention to wait until they hatched and transfer them to a ten gallon tank. Would it be wiser to hatch them in the tank? I value your opinion Rick!


----------



## Sheldon Johnson (May 19, 2005)

thats enough room

ive hatched 2 grandis ooths in a half pt glass before, just be aware of how hard it is to seperate them later...


----------



## Rick (May 19, 2005)

I am not saying they can't hatch in there but it could cause problems. If you plan on putting them in a ten gallon tank after they hatch just put them in there now. That way you won't have to get them all out of that cup after they hatch. That is a real pain because you will have them going everywhere.


----------



## Sheldon Johnson (May 19, 2005)

i prerfer to hatch them in something small so that when it comes to the first feeding, when the population is still at its highest, there arent any escapes. I just put the food in the next tank before i put the small container theyre already in, into it open it up and let them spread out...much easier IMO.


----------



## Rick (May 19, 2005)

I guess we all have our own way of doing this. I also hatch in a smaller container sometimes but not that small. And I find it is easier to just put them in the larger one if you plan on it after they hatch.


----------



## yen_saw (May 19, 2005)

Nice set-up Summer!!! show us more pics when they hatch


----------

